# Mindestbreite festlegen



## brainsucker (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe folgende Frage:

Ich bin gerade dabei mir eine kleine Homepage zu erstellen. Das Menü ist horizontal angelegt. Das Problem dass ich habe ist, dass wenn ich das Fenster des Browsers kleiner mache, sich das Menü untereinander verschiebt.

Wie kann ich das verhindern?

Kann man das nicht irgendwie so machen dass ab einer bestimmten Breite einfach ein Scrollbalken eingeblendet wird und dann eben nur noch ein bestimmter Teil der Seite sichtbar ist?


----------



## Maik (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

mit der CSS-Eigenschaft min-width lässt sich eine Mindestbreite festlegen.

Falls du die Vorgängerversionen des IE7 hierbei berücksichtigen möchtest, empfehle ich dir http://www.cssplay.co.uk/boxes/minwidth.html als Workaround, da sie diese Eigenschaft nicht unterstützen.


----------



## KleinesNadine (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, weiß jetzt nicht genau was du meintest! Aber wollte dir mal ebend ne Seite empfehlen : de.selfhtml.org also finde die für "anfänger" super. Gruß


----------

